# OPK detecting LH but no surge....what's going on?



## hunyb (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
after 2 early m/c's I was diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve about 5 years ago as my AMH was barely detectable (although my FSH was normal so I'm still a little confused there) but after A LOT of hard work on our part (very modest) taking vitamins, acupuncture, DHEA, reflexology, weight loss, change of diet etc. etc. (you get the picture!) was successful on our first attempt. DH has poor sperm morphology too so it was not predicted to work for us! 
We've been trying naturally for another baby for more than 18 months now without success (although we had another early m/c @ 8 weeks last march). My GP says that because our m/c's were not consecutive they wont investigate the potential causes for these and is saying that it's probably just age (I'm 3 and the previous diagnosis of DOR   . I've had to really twist her arm to get her to investigate anything since she seems of the opinion that we've had our 'shot', it worked, moved on (the viewpoint of many people I fear). Results came back saying my FSH was 3.8 and my estriadol was 170 although they took the bloods on day 1 of my cycle so I'm still not convinced these numbers are accurate. Shouldn't it be day 3?
I've been using OPK's for the last few months and they are detecting low levels of LH from around day 9 of my (regular) 28 day cycle increasing to moderate levels until day 19 but the line never goes quite as dark as or darker than the test line suggesting there is no 'surge'. 
Does anyone else have experience of this and what does it mean? I'm so anxious about going to the gp now as she makes me feel like a total neurotic   and I hate having to persuade her to do stuff she clearly sees no point in doing as it's soul destroying. 
x

Trying hard to stay positive!


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey i couldnt just read and run but i wanted to confirm that the fsh test should be done on day 2-3. Also may i recommend buying a clear blue fertility monitor they are excellent and store all your data. Id say amazon is cheapest. They are expensive about £80 however they stop the need to guess if lines are dark enough etc etc. they show the low medium high and most fertile and likely to ovulate. I would try this for 3 months and chart it then you can show evidence if you find yourself needing to justify things to the GP. Perhaps consider paying for the bloods so you can have them done again i believe they are around £40

Good luck

Sarah x


----------



## hunyb (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Sarah, thanks for your reply. I had considered the fertility monitor but I've been known to spend incessantly for fertility gadgets & products in the past but since we're a little less well off this time around I wasn't sure whether it was worth the cost. Thanks for the tip!
I was thinking of trying to be assertive with the gp and demanding they repeat the tests on day 2/3 so maybe I'll do that this week. I'm normally much more assertive than this but they just wear you down I think! You get sick of fighting your corner at every turn.At least I do anway. 
Thanks again.
x


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

hiya



maybe try digital ovulation kits as i always find the others a bit difficult to read.  You could also ask gp to do day 21 bloods to test for ovulation just to check that way as well ... Best of luck . 

yola


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I bought a Second hand clear blue monitor for £30
Have a look on eBay xxx  
I sometimes don't get the dark line and I know I definitely ovulate as I always get a peak on the monitor.
With those little strips there's so much guessing when you need a simple yes or no


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

I would say that the CB monitor is defo one of the better investments and yes ebay is an option just make sure you reset it when you get it, dont want to be going by someone else's cycle!!

Where GP is concerned there really should be no reason why they wont repeat them in fact I would argue that you wanted to be sure. When you get the bloods form just go on day 2 of your cycle how would they know really? You will know so will be able to decipher the results. 

Also wanted to mention always request a copy of your results from your GP for anything fertility related. It will helps you squillions if you ever find you need treatment of any sort and it helps you keep in control of what is going on. I have kept all my records in a file. Im also very organised in that I keep a note of what is working and what isn't kind of a diary i suppose. I use iperiod on my iphone as you can put in notes about your CM, period dates, ovulation monitor results and there is a notes section so i just detail what vits im taking etc etc.

Sarah x


----------

